# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  H ΙΘΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΟΜΗΡΟΥ

## triad

Στην Κεφαλονιά η ομηρική Ιθάκη σύμφωνα με ομάδα ερευνητών 

Τα Νέα 
Η απόσταση από το χοιροστάσιο του Ευμαίου μέχρι το παλάτι ήταν 1,5 χλμ. λένε οι ερευνητές 
Αθήνα


Ιθάκη είναι η Κεφαλονιά, ή τουλάχιστον ένα τμήμα της, ισχυρίζεται ομάδα ερευνητών που έκανε πολλαπλές έρευνες, συνδυάζοντας τα φιλολογικά τεκμήρια με γεωλογικά δεδομένα και με τη χρήση σύγχρονης ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας και φωτογραφιών από δορυφόρο. 

Η βρετανική ερευνητική ομάδα ισχυρίζεται ότι η ομηρική Ιθάκη δεν είναι ολόκληρη η σημερινή Κεφαλονιά, αλλά μόνο το δυτικό τμήμα της, η περιοχή της Παλικής -του Ληξουρίου- που, σύμφωνα με την άποψή της, ήταν χωρισμένη από το υπόλοιπο νησί.

Η έρευνα ανακοινώθηκε επίσημα την Πέμπτη στην Αγγλία και ο εμπνευστής της, Ρόμπερτ Μπιτλστόουν, είπε στα Νέα ότι είναι πολύ περισσότερο τεκμηριωμένη από παλαιότερες, λόγω ακριβώς του συνδυασμού διαφορετικού τύπου ερευνών. 

«Είναι η πρώτη φορά που αξιοποιούνται γεωλογικές έρευνες σε συνδυασμό με τα φιλολογικά τεκμήρια», λέει. 

Μαζί του συνεργάστηκαν δύο πανεπιστημιακοί: ο καθηγητής Αρχαίων Ελληνικών και Λατινικών στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Καίμπριτζ Τζέιμς Ντιγκλ και ο γεωλόγος, καθηγητής Στρωματογραφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Εδιμβούργου, Τζον ¶ντερχιλ. 

Στο βιβλίο τους Odysseus Unbound: The Search for Homer' s Ithaca, το οποίο κυκλοφόρησε από το Cambridge University Press ο κ. Μπιτλστόουν περιγράφει ότι, κατά τη γνώμη του, υπήρχε θαλάσσιο πέρασμα από τον κόλπο της Αγίας Κυριακής μέχρι τον κόλπο του Λιβαδίου, το οποίο κλείστηκε σταδιακά από μεγάλες κατολισθήσεις των προεκτάσεων του Αίνου, του όρους που δεσπόζει στο νησί. 

«O Όμηρος ήταν απόλυτα ακριβής στις περιγραφές του, απλώς εμείς δεν μπορούμε να εντοπίσουμε τα σημεία που αναφέρει. Καταλαβαίνω τον ισχυρισμό ότι δεν μπορούμε να παίρνουμε τοις μετρητοίς ένα κείμενο κατ΄ αρχάς ποιητικό, ωστόσο πιστεύω ότι η ομάδα μας ανακάλυψε την ακριβή θέση όχι μόνο του νησιού, αλλά και του παλατιού του Oδυσσέα», υποστηρίζει. 

Από την εκτενή διεθνή και ελληνική βιβλιογραφία που παρατίθεται στο τέλος του βιβλίου, ο κ. Μπιτλστόουν απομονώνει ένα βιβλίο και μας λέει ότι είναι το μόνο που έχει τον ίδιο με εκείνον ισχυρισμό. Είναι η «Κριτική μελέτη περί ομηρικής Ιθάκης» του Γ. Βολτέρα, το οποίο δημοσιεύθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1903. 

ΠΗΓΗ: news.in.gr

----------


## DANIS

Η καθοδήγηση των Φαιάκων . 

Ο Οδυσσέας πλησιάζοντας στο τέλος της περιπλάνησής του, πάνω στο δρόμο για την Ιθάκη, φτάνει καταπονημένος στο νησί των φιλόξενων Φαιάκων. Εκεί, στην αυλή του βασιλιά Αλκίνοου και μπροστά στο έκπληκτο ακροατήριό του, ο ήρωας αποκαλύπτει την ταυτότητά του και περιγράφει με νοσταλγία την λατρευτή του πατρίδα, προσφέροντάς μας έτσι μια πολυτιμότατη περιγραφή της χώρας του και της θέσης της πάνω στο χάρτη .



*1)* *« ἐν δ’ ὄρος αὐτῇ , Νήριτον εἰνοσίφυλλον ἀριπρεπές » [ι 22]*


_«__ Υπάρχει σ’ αυτήν(τη νήσο Ιθάκη) ένα βουνό, που ονομάζεται Νήριτο, είναι δεντρωμένο και επιβλητικά ψηλό. »_ 

Αυτό το ψηλό βουνό που περιγράφεται ειδικά στο νησί της Ιθάκης, δε θα μπορούσε να είναι άλλο απ’ το όρος Αίνος της Κεφαλλονιάς, το οποίο ξεχωρίζει τόσο για το ύψος του, με μέγιστο τα 1648 μέτρα, όσο και για το μήκος του που καλύπτει σχεδόν ολάκερο το μεγάλο αυτό νησί. Πουθενά αλλού στο Ιόνιο δεν υπάρχει κάποιος αντίστοιχος ορεινός όγκος και μόνο οι Κεφαλλονίτες με τον δικό τους μεγαλοπρεπή Αίνο, μπορούν να καυχιόνται για το επιβλητικό και κατάφυτο από έλατα βουνό τους. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό πως απ’ όλα τα σημεία αναγνωρίσεως που καταδεικνύει ο Οδυσσέας στους Φαίακες, αυτό που τελικά τους κατεύθυνε εκεί ήταν το όρος Νήριτο. Κοντά σ’ αυτό τον αποβίβασαν, στον κόλπο Φορκύνα απ’ όπου ήταν ορατό το συγκεκριμένο όρος. ¶ρα το Νήριτο θα πρέπει να είναι ένα πασίγνωστο και εμφανέστατο βουνό, σαν τον εντυπωσιακό Αίνο που το ιδιόμορφο μέγεθός του, του έχει χαρίσει διεθνώς μια τέτοια φήμη.
Με αυτήν την εισαγωγή στην περιγραφή της Ιθάκης, με πρώτη αναφορά στο χαρακτηριστικότερο όρος του Δυτικού Πελάγους, καταλήγουμε στο συμπέρασμα πως ο αφηγητής μας οδηγεί κατευθείαν στο νησί της Κεφαλλονίας.



*2)* *« ἀμφί δέ νῆσοι πολλαί ναιετάουσι μάλα σχεδόν ἀλλήλῃσι, [ι 23]*
*Δουλίχιόν τε Σάμη τε καί ὑλήεσσα Ζάκυνθος. » [ι 24]*

_« απ’ την μία και απ’ την άλλη πλευρά της πολλά νησιά βρίσκονται σχεδόν δίπλα της, το Δουλίχιο με τη Σάμη και η δασωμένη Ζάκυνθος. »_

*Σύμφωνα μ’ αυτούς τους στίχους, το νησί της Ιθάκης είναι ανάμεσα σε άλλα πολύ κοντινά νησιά. Το Δουλίχιο και την Σάμη ως ένα επιμέρους τμήμα, αλλά και ξέχωρα τη Ζάκυνθο. Η ακριβής σειρά που αναφέρονται αυτά είναι χρήσιμο να την προσέξουμε ιδιαιτέρως, καθώς κινούμαστε από βορρά προς νότο με κέντρο τον Αίνο και την Κεφαλλονία, έχουμε στο χάρτη εκατέρωθεν (ἀμφί) τη Λευκάδα (Δουλίχιο) με τη σημερινή Ιθάκη (Σάμη) μαζί από πάνω, ενώ η Ζάκυνθος είναι μόνη της από κάτω. Ανάμεσα σ’ αυτά τα νησιά, το κεντρικό και το ίδιο κοντά σε όλα, είναι μονάχα το νησί της Κεφαλλονιάς, κι αυτή είναι η πραγματική Ομηρική Ιθάκη.*



*3) « αὐτη δέ χθαμαλή πανυπερτάτη εἰν ἁλί κεῖται πρός ζόφον [ι 25]*

*αἱ δέ τ’ ἄνευθε προς ἠῶ τ’ ἡέλιόν τε, » [ι 26]*

Όλοι μέχρι τώρα όταν μετέφραζαν αυτούς τους δύο στίχους, πίστευαν πως ο ποιητής λέει ότι η Ιθάκη βρίσκεται δυτικά (*πρός ζόφον*) σε σχέση με τα προαναφερθέντα νησιά Δουλίχιο, Σάμη και Ζάκυνθο. Η τελεία όμως μετά το στίχο ι 24, διαχωρίζει το τμήμα που εξετάζουμε τώρα απ’ το προηγούμενο όπου παρουσιάστηκαν όλα αυτά τα γειτονικά στην Ιθάκη νησιά. Η αλήθεια είναι πως ξεκινώντας από το στίχο ι 25 και μετά, ο αφηγητής παύει πλέον να βλέπει την Ιθάκη ως ξεχωριστή νήσο και την ονομασία της την αντιστοιχεί με τη διευρυμένη έννοια του *βασιλείου της Ιθάκης*. Αυτό συμπεραίνεται και όταν λέει ξανά ότι βρίσκεται μέσα στη θάλασσα (*εἰν ἁλί*). Εννοεί δηλαδή ότι είναι ένα νησιωτικό βασίλειο. Δεν είχε ανάγκη αλλιώς να αναφέρει πως είναι μέσα στη θάλασσα, αφού από πριν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι η Ιθάκη με το γνωστό όρος Νήριτο, είναι από μόνη της ένα ευδιάκριτο (εὐδείελον) νησί.
Το «*αὐτή δέ*» επομένως, με το οποίο αρχίζουν οι παρερμηνευμένοι στίχοι, αναφέρεται στον ευρύτερο χώρο, στο βασίλειο που λόγω της τοποθέτησης του διοικητικού του κέντρου στη νήσο Ιθάκη, έχει επικρατήσει αυτό ως το όνομα του κράτους όπου ανήκουν και τα άλλα γειτονικά νησιά. Γι’ αυτό κι ο Οδυσσέας στη συνέχεια, στους ακόλουθους δύο στίχους (ι 27-28), επαινεί τα γενικά χαρακτηριστικά ολόκληρης της λεβεντογένας χώρας του, ως σωστός ηγεμόνας κράτους. ¶ρα, θα πρέπει να ερμηνεύσουμε τα λόγια του βλέποντας την Ιθάκη ως συνολικό κράτος κι ως ένα σύμπλεγμα των τεσσάρων προαναφερθέντων νήσων. Έτσι το «*αἱ δέ τ’ ἄναυθε*» παρακάτω, ουδεμία σχέση έχει με το Δουλίχιο, τη Σάμη και τη Ζάκυνθο. Διαφορετικά, η ύπαρξη μιας αναφοράς στα επιμέρους μόνο νησιά στο στίχο ι26, θα προκαλούσε σύγχυση απ’ την ανακολουθία και παλινδρόμηση στη ροή του λόγου, καθώς απ’ την περιγραφή των χαρακτηριστικών της μιας νήσου (της Ιθάκης) στο ι25, θα μεταπηδούσε στη συνέχεια στις υπόλοιπες που είχε αναφέρει πιο πριν και στο ι24, για να επιστρέψει πάλι μετά στην πρώτη (την Ιθάκη) στο ι27. Με τη δική μας όμως εξήγηση του αρχαίου κειμένου που θα ολοκληρωθεί παρακάτω, το ποίημα αποκτά πλήρη συνοχή και σωστή νοηματική αλληλουχία, ενώ οι επίμαχοι στίχοι δεν χρειάζονται καμιά δολοφονική διόρθωση, όπως πρότειναν αρκετοί ειδικοί μελετητές. Μια τέτοια καταστροφική επέμβαση που επιχειρήθηκε κατά καιρούς, στηρίχθηκε σ’ αυτήν τη λανθασμένη μετάφραση που το «*αἱ δέ τ’ ἄναυθε*» αποδίδεται στα υπόλοιπα νησιά που *«ναιετάουσι»* κοντά στην Ιθάκη. 
Είναι γεγονός επίσης, ότι για τον προσανατολισμό των Φαιάκων, ο Οδυσσέας δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να τοποθετήσει στο γεωγραφικό χώρο ειδικά το νησί της Ιθάκης, σε αντιπαραβολή μάλιστα με τα υπόλοιπα νησιά του βασιλείου του. Αυτό δε θα σήμαινε τίποτα για τους ναυτικούς που είχαν σκοπό να τον πάνε στον προορισμό του και δε θα έδειχνε τη θέση της χώρας του με βάση τα σημεία του ορίζοντα, στη γνωστή επικράτεια της γης.  Η αναφορά λοιπόν στα υπόλοιπα δικά του νησιά, δεν χρειαζόταν πραγματικά για να εντοπιστεί ακριβώς το νησί της Ιθάκης που έτσι κι αλλιώς είναι ανάμεσά τους, καθώς αυτά τα τρία είναι τριγύρω (*ἀμφί*)*,*αλλά γίνεται για να δοθεί συνοπτικά η έκταση της χώρας που είναι υπό τον έλεγχό του και στο στίχο ι24 σταματάει να ασχολείται ξεχωριστά μ’ αυτά. ¶ρα, η περιγραφή στους στίχους ι25-26, ανταποκρίνεται στο γεωγραφικό προσανατολισμό ολόκληρης της περιοχής που κυβερνούσε ο Οδυσσέας, δηλαδή του νησιωτικού κράτους της Ιθάκης.
Είναι λοιπόν αυτή, η επικράτεια της Ιθάκης, *«χθαμαλή»** =* μικρή σχετικά σε έκταση εδαφών, όπως είναι συνήθως τα νησιωτικά κράτη, *«πανυπερτάτη»**=* πολύ απομακρυσμένη και *«πρός ζόφον»* δηλαδή δυτικά. Σε σχέση όμως με τι είναι μακριά προς τα δυτικά; Βασικός κανόνας της τοπογραφίας είναι πως για να προσανατολιστείς και να δώσεις μια σωστή κατεύθυνση, πρέπει να γνωρίζεις αρχικά το που βρίσκεσαι. Το ΄΄σημείο στάσεως΄΄ δηλαδή. Αν όχι αυτό, θα πρέπει τουλάχιστον να έχεις κάποιο άλλο γνωστό σημείο αναφοράς ή όπως λέγεται ΄΄σημείο συσχετίσεως΄΄. Στην περίπτωσή μας μάλλον, ο Οδυσσέας δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη θέση του, τη θεϊκή χώρα των Φαιάκων στην οποία βρίσκεται ναυαγός, ως σημείο στάσεως για τον προσανατολισμό των ακροατών του. Εξάλλου, πολλοί πιστεύουν πως αυτή, το νησί Σχερία, είναι μια φτιαχτή, φανταστική χώρα και όχι η Κέρκυρα όπως έχει επικρατήσει. ¶ρα λοιπόν, ο έξυπνος Οδυσσέας, ως έμπειρος ναυτικός και πρακτικός τοπογράφος, σίγουρα χρησιμοποιεί κάποιο άλλο γνωστό σε όλους τους ακροατές του σημείο αναφοράς. Ποιο όμως είναι αυτό, που είναι και τόσο αυτονόητο ώστε να μην χρειάζεται καν να το κατονομάσει; 
Το λογικό για την εποχή των Αχαιών, ήταν τα πάντα να περιστρέφονταν γύρω απ’ το κέντρο της επικράτειάς τους. Τον κυρίως κορμό της ηπειρωτικής Ελλάδας δηλαδή και ειδικότερα την Πελοπόννησο. Εκεί είχαν την έδρα τους σπουδαία βασίλεια, όπως της Θήβας, της Αθήνας, της Σπάρτης, της Πύλου και άλλα, μέχρι και το σημαντικότερο απ’ όλα τα κράτη, το βασίλειο των Μυκηνών. Ο ποιητικός στίχος *« αἱ δέ τ’ ἄνευθε προς ἠῶ τ’ ἡέλιόν τε »* αυτά ακριβώς εκφράζει και μπορεί πλέον να μεταφραστεί πιο σωστά ως εξής:

_«τα άλλα (κράτη-βασίλεια) είναι στα ανατολικά και βλέπουν τον ήλιο»_

Έτσι δικαιολογείται η θέση του βασιλείου της Ιθάκης να είναι *«πρός ζόφον»*, στο δυτικό πέλαγος της Ελλάδας σε σχέση με την κυρίως χώρα όπου είχαν εγκατασταθεί τα υπόλοιπα Μυκηναϊκά βασίλεια. Όλα αυτά δηλαδή με τα οποία συγκρίνεται η φτωχική αλλά γλυκιά πατρίδα του Οδυσσέα μετά το στίχο ι25.





_Τα υπόλοιπα στοιχεία ολόκληρης της εικόνας_
_είναι διαθέσιμα διαμέσου της:_ http_://_omirou_-_ithaki_._com_/_

----------


## vaggos86

iparxei mia sigxisi me ta onomata twn ioniwn niswn tin periodo ekeini.h odysseia mas milaei gia 4 nisia girw apto thiaki.to doulixi,tin sami,tin zakinthw kai tin xeri asterw..mas leei oti to doulixi itan agrotiko nisi kai eixe steilei 52 mnistires sto palati.i sami itan geitoniko nisi me to thiaki kai eixe steilei 24 mnisitres.i zakinthos 20 kai iparxei kai i asterw pou den eixe steilei.aptis perigrafes tou omirou den xwraei amfisvitisi oti to thiaki einai i simeini kefalonia.komviko simeio apotelei i anafora tou vounou niriitou pou to perigrafei ws trano kai itan to prwto pragma pou fainotan kathws to ploio tou odyssea erxotan apo ditika.to ditikotero nisi einai i kefalonia kai o niriitos einai to vouno ainos me ipsometro 1600 metra peripou.to doulixi einai i kerkira giati einai to mono nisi tou ioniou pou tha mporouse na exei simantiki agrotiki paragwgi kai o arithmos twn mnistirwn simvadizei me to megethos tis.i sami einai i lefkada mias kai i pagida tou tilemaxou stithike anamesa s aftin kai tin kefalonia enw i ithaki einai i asterw pou mallon kai tote den tha mporouse na xe simantiko plithismo kai tha tan teleiws exartimeni aptin kefalonia

----------

